# كراك بريمافيرا 6



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام لو تفضلتم اريد كراك وسيريال برنامج بريمافيرا 6 بحثت عنه كثيرا ولم استطع الحصول عليه وجزاكم الله عني خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (16 أبريل 2011)

السيريال هو ec-c01


----------



## احمد العوضى (11 مايو 2011)

شكراا يا اخى العزيز جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدوافى (4 أغسطس 2011)

شكرجزيلا 
من المنطقة الشرقية بالسعودية
الدمام 
احيكم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (4 أغسطس 2011)

اخى العزيز ليست المشكلة فى الكراك وانما فى طريقة تسطيب البرنامج


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (5 أغسطس 2011)

*كراك لبرنامج بريمافيرا الاصدار السادس*

:20::20:السلام عليكم
اليكم الكراك الخاص ببرنامج البريمايفراالاصدار السادس مجرب وانا اعتمد عليه في التنصيب 
ارجو منكم الدعاء لي بالموفقية والاستمرار بالعمل الناجح والثبات على الايمان 

:84::84::55:


----------



## muezahmed (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (27 أغسطس 2011)

المشكلة الاساسية فى تصطيب البرنامج
هو تصتيب برنامج
sql


----------



## الصقررر (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ياأخى على الكراك انت محترم كثيرا


----------



## امين جلال امين (29 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على الكراك . لكنه لايعمل اذ امكن وجود كراك او اصدار جديد للبريمافيرا اعتقد اتغير عن السابق والكراك الحالي لايعمل الى بعد تنزيل برنامج جديد مع الكراك قد يكون الاصدار 6.7 او 6.8 مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## wissam 1973 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبدالله الدليمي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على الكراك . لكنه لايعمل اذ امكن وجود كراك او اصدار جديد للبريمافيرا اعتقد اتغير عن السابق والكراك الحالي لايعمل الى بعد تنزيل برنامج جديد مع الكراك قد يكون الاصدار 6.7 او 6.8 مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير




أخي في الله م.عبد الله , 

لا أعلم إن كان هذا الرابط أدناه يفيدك ,

it's for P6 primavera program for Windows 7 64 bit

لا تتعب و تنزله لو كان عندك غير مواصفات الويندوز أعلاه , لأنه لن يعمل

http://www.4shared.com/rar/qPl6GCqu/Primavera60.html

و حتى يوجد بداخله الكراك اللازم له , ولا أعلم إن كان الكراك الذي بداخله يعمل على إصدار آخر


----------



## حسن كامل77 (10 فبراير 2016)

*جزاك الله خيرا ممتاز*

جزاك الله خيرا ممتاز


----------

